

Velcro - brunolazzaro
https://github.com/brunolazzaro/velcro
Velcro is a simple, flat-file, blogging platform. It uses Markdown and Jade. It's also my first open-source project! Check it out.
======
kyrias
What makes it better than, for example, Jekyll?

~~~
brunolazzaro
I'm not aiming for better than. I was just aiming on building something useful
for me, and from that this was born. Jekyll never really appealed to me.

This _might_ not be better, but it uses things that i like: Jade for the
templating system and markdown for posts. You can have multiple templates for
your blog, configuration files with variables for each (that are exposed to
the template) and some other cool stuff :)

~~~
kyrias
_nods_

Good luck ^^

